# Ulead VideoStudio 11 bräuchte bissl hilfe !



## Zorni82 (6. Juli 2007)

Hallo ....
bin grad dabei ein Video mit Ulead VideoStudio 11 zu erstellen! 
Hab leider ein Problem! Auf dem Video sieht man Fahrzeuge mit Nummernschilder! 
Gibt es eine möglichkeit bei dem Programm, daß man einen mitlaufenden Schwarzbalken über die bewegenden Schildern setzt Also sprich das sich der Balken immer mit dem Nummernschild mitbewegt!?

Ps:hab leider nur die englische Ausführung des Programms falls es einen Unterschied machen sollte!!

Bin um jeden Tipp/Rat sehr dankbar


----------



## BlackPuma (6. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
Ich bin neu hier, und stöber gerade bischen im Forum und bin auf dein Problem gestoßen. Also du kannst versuchen mal bei Dekoration zu gucken ob da was bei ist. ich denke das musst du aber von Szene zu Szene machen, damit das mitläuft. Dann sollte es klappen  

Ich hoffe konnte helfen *g*


----------



## goela (6. Dezember 2007)

Ist schon längere Zeit her, dass ich mit Ulead Videostudio gearbeitet habe (Version 6 oder so).
Du könntest es jedoch sehr einfach machen. Generiere Dir eine BMP mit einem Schwarzen Balken - Hintergrund muss natürlich schwarz sein. In Videostudio 6 konnte ich damals Bitmaps einfach über die Videospur legen und auch mittels Bewegung verschieben. Könnte eventuell so gehen.
Mit Keyframes kannst Du dann die Bewegung so anpassen, dass das Nummernschild verdeckt bleibt!

Hoffe ich konnte Dir helfen!


----------

